# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Substratos de fundo

## Julio Macieira

Substratos de fundo

 Hoje em dia, o que colocar no fundo do aquário  de rochas vivas parece óbvio, mas há tempos atrás, era motivo de grande debate e  muitas dúvidas. Por muitos anos, seguiu-se em outros países o direcionamento que  os alemães acabaram por dar, de não colocar nada sobre o fundo. Isso mesmo;  durante anos, os aquários montados em grande parte do mundo não tinham nada  sobre o vidro do fundo.
Para podermos ter noção do que levou os  aquaristas a isso, precisamos fazer uma pequena viagem no tempo. Em meados da  década de '70, aquaristas alemães conseguiram colocar e manter vivos em seus  tanques alguns corais vivos. Um aquarista de Berlin, chamado Stuber, conseguiu o  que se considerava impossível, que é fazer brotar da rocha viva de seu aquário  um coral duro Acropora, e ainda por cima fazê-la crescer. Só como curiosidade,  esse coral existe até hoje ao redor do mundo todo, tendo recebido o apelido de  "Acropora stuber". A espécie foi afinal identificada como A. formosa, um coral  abundante e de rápido crescimento em recifes de corais do sistema Indo-pacífico.  
Até então, infelizmente, os aquários de corais  não eram uma realidade palpável. Como os alemães desenvolveram uma técnica  conhecida como estilo Berlin, que consistia em usar potentes skimmers,  iluminação e movimento de água, o aquarismo todo seguiu essa tendência. O  curioso é que, naquele período, todos consideravam problemático montar um  aquário com qualquer substrato sobre o fundo. A água dos aquários ficava com  altos teores de nitrato, e isso era reportado à areia sobre o fundo. Foi-se  gradativamente tirando areia do fundo dos aquários, de maneira que, ao final,  acabou-se sem areia nenhuma, ou qualquer outro tipo de substrato. A idéia  vigente era ter um ambiente estéril.
A lógica da época era a seguinte; os nitrato são  um tipo de poluente, e por isso, indesejáveis. Qualquer outro tipo de poluente,  incluindo aí material particulado, era condenado por causar mais nitratos e  fosfatos na água. O fim da história é o que vimos acima - nada sobre o fundo, e  uma quantidade enorme de rocha viva para que se pudesse tentar consumir os  nitratos, por desnitrificação, no interior das rochas.
Todo tipo de material foi utilizado para atingir  a água "perfeita" - filtros desnitrificadores alimentados com açúcar ou álcool,  ou longos tubos enrolados em espiral, por onde a água, passando muito  lentamente, termina saindo sem NO3. As dificuldades técnicas e de manutenção  eram bastante grandes. Os filtros de NO3 costumeiramente desandavam. Os teores  de NO3 da água subiam, e vinham os problemas decorrentes disso. Chegou-se a  usar, nessa busca pela água mais pura possível, toda sorte de recursos, como  filtros ultravioleta, biológicos com bioballs, removedores de NO3 e PO4 e  ozônio. Existiram aquários com tudo isso junto, tornando o tanque uma verdadeira  UTI na casa do aquarista.
O curioso, porém, é que a soma de todos esses  aparelhos parecia, como de fato se comprovou, não ser perfeitamente eficiente.  Era muito comum, apesar de todo o equipamento, os aquários sofrerem colapso em  alguns anos, tornando sua manutenção muito complicada.
O aquarismo era, até meados da década de '80,  uma coisa realmente cheia de problemas, e muito, mas muito cara, pela enorme  quantidade de equipamentos que se considerava necessários, e extremamente  trabalhosa quanto à manutenção. 
Um certo Dr. Jaubert era pesquisador do aquário  de Nice, na França. Ele desenvolveu um trabalho pioneiro no aquário de Mônaco,  onde montou sistemas de volume considerável - maiores do que 1.000 litros -  em  que usou grande quantidade de material granulado calcário sobre o fundo. Os  sistemas consistem de rocha viva, forte iluminação natural complementada por  artificial, movimento de água fornecido apenas por ar bombeado (air lift) e o  que ele denominou de "plenum". O plenum era o espaço confinado de água que ele  montou debaixo do substrato de fundo de seus aquários. Água era trocada a uma  média de 1% ao dia em todos os aquários. A camada de substrato sobre o plenum  chega a 15 cm, e é separada do plenum por uma tela, a fim de não permitir que  animais perurbem a parte mais profunda do substrato. Por processos absolutamente  naturais, esses tanques deram início a uma nova era no aquarismo; o substrato de  fundo passou de grande vilão a herói, numa virada espetacular. De uma hora para  outra, abolia-se o enorme volume de equipamentos que se usava até então, para  valorizar o que se passou a chamar sistema natural, ou de Eng, um aquarista  asiático que parece ter chegado ao mesmo  conceito do Dr Jaubert, só que na  década de '60. Falecido sem ter deixado material a respeito de sua técnica, o  Sr. Lee Eng levou consigo uma forma de ter antecipado a estória do aquarismo em  25 anos.
O sistema foi imediatamente recriado em aquários  menores e posto à prova em diversos países, mas com modificações bastante  importantes. Passou-se a montar aquários aproveitando o conceito de plenum, mas  usando movimentação de água forçada por bombas potentes, uso de skimmer e trocas  de água parciais de tempos em tempos, ou mesmo sem troca nenhuma.
O Brasil, inclusive, é pioneiro no uso dessa  técnica com areia de alga Halimeda spp.. O aquarista brasileiro Alexandre  Talarico direcionou seus colegas a montar aquários usando placas de filtro  biológico de fundo para formar o plenum, e recobrir as placas com uma espessa  camada de areia de Halimeda. Em pouco tempo, percebemos que o que acontecia era  simples de observar, apesar dos complexos processos biológicos que ocorrem em  aquários montados dessa maneira. Em cerca de seis meses, animais e bactérias de  diversas espécies migram das rochas para a areia de halimeda, se estabelecendo  antes na parte mais superficial da camada de substrato, onde existe grande  quantidade de oxigênio. À medida que as populações de animais ocupam toda a  camada superior de halimeda, passam a colonizar suas partes mais profundas. Com  uma parte desses animais, ocorre algo surpreendente; eles sobrevivem, mesmo com  baixíssimos teores de oxigênio; uma parte dos animais e bactérias que trazemos  para o aquário é facultativa em relação ao uso de oxigênio. Usando de mais  trabalho para obter o oxigênio tão necessário a seus metabolismos, eles passam a  quebrar moléculas de nitrato para obter o precioso gás. O tão esperado fim dos  nitratos fica, então, muito próximo. Em pouco mais de seis meses, aquários  costumam ter teores de nitrato reduzidos a zero.
O que ocorre, portanto, não é milagre. Para que  os testes apresentem zero NO3, é necessário esperar que o tempo passe para que  as bactérias tenham tempo suficiente de se alojar nas camadas mais fundas de  areia. Além disso, a camada deve ser profunda suficiente para que se detecte o  mínimo possível de O2 livre, para forçar as bactérias a se dedicarem a quebrar  NO3 para obter seu oxigênio. É muito importante, também, lembrar que o processo  de desnitrificação é mais trabalhoso e energeticamente caro para as bactérias,  tornando-o mais lento do que a nitrificação, que ocorre livremente por todo o  aquário. O que quero dizer é que, se não houverem tempo e substrato suficientes,  um pouquinho de nitrato sempre vai sobrar na água, causando seu acúmulo. O  processo é dinâmico. Quando lemos zero de NO3 no teste, isso indica que os  processos de produção e consumo desse poluente se equiparam no aquário; a água,  portanto, tem NO3 sendo produzido, mas os processos de sua produção e quebra se  igualam. Essa, talvez, tenha sido a maior coincidência benéfica que o aquarismo  marinho jamais observou.
É extramamente importante observar que a altura  da camada de areia determinará o sucesso do sistema desnitrificador. Com uma  camada alta suficiente, ocorre a necessária zona de pouquíssimo oxigênio  imediatamente acima do plenum, necessária para a quebra dos nitratos pelos  organismos que existem alí. Empiricamente, chegou-se a um mínimo de 8 a 10  centímetros. A maior parte dos aquários se dá melhor com camadas ainda mais  espessas, entre 10 e 12 cm.  A areia de halimeda é composta basicamente por  calcita. Essa forma de cálcio pode paulatinamente ser dissolvida pela água ácida  do plenum, quando passa lentamente por difusão através da areia. Com o tempo,  portanto, é necessário repor a areia que virtualmente desaparece diante de  nossos olhos. 
O sistema é extremamente eficiente, ao ponto de  tornar a própria rocha viva menos necessária. Com o passar do tempo, a vida na  areia do fundo é tão abundante e eficiente para os processos bioquímicos do  aquário, que a areia passa a ser o verdadeiro filtro biológico; cada grão de  areia tem enorme superfície de contato com a água, e a área total de superfície  de areia disponível é muito maior do que a da rocha viva.
Alguns aquaristas notam que o melhor para o  aquário seria colocar areia "viva" sobre o fundo, pois existe diferença entre os  animais que colonizam a rocha e os que se estabelecem na areia, no ambiente  natural. Para os efeitos que buscamos, no entanto, mais especificamente o de  desnitrificação da água, montar o filtro com areia lavada basta, em meu ponto de  vista. A dificuldade de obtenção e transporte da areia viva é transtorno dos  grandes. Grande parte dos animais macroscópicos que vivem na areia, por exemplo,  constróem em torno de seus corpos uma delicada camada de muco, que se rompe com  facilidade se houver perturbação no meio em que ele se encontra. Remover areia  do ambiente natural de maneira que esses animais não se percam em sua maioria,  por força dos próprios métodos de coleta, é tão difícil que torna a operação  delicada suficiente para não a encorajar. O uso de areia lavada me parece  apropriado e suficiente.
Algum tempo depois que o conceito de plenum  apareceu, alguns aquaristas começaram a montar aquários sem plenum, usando  apenas areia de halimeda e, em muitos casos,até mesmo outros compostos  calcários. Ou seja - o sistema verdadeiramente vencedor em relação aos do  passado não obrigatoriamente seria o uso do plenum, mas de uma camada alta  suficiente de material calcário, como o que se encontra nos mares. O sistema sem  plenum funciona perfeitamente, mas a meu ver, responde com um pouco mais de  lentidão do que aquele. Isto é; quando, por exemplo, ocorre um período muito  longo de superalimentação dos peixes, é comum ocorrer o aparecimento de um pouco  de alga marrom no aquário. Em sistemas com plenum, e a obrigatória diminuição da  quantidade de alimento em ambos os casos, o sistema se restabelece mais rápido,  a meu ver. Diversos aquários que observei no curso dos últimos anos me  permitiram tomar essa conclusão. Não digo, no entanto, que aquários montados sem  plenum e com outro material que não areia de halimeda não sejam bons; muito ao  contrário, eu mesmo já montei aquários de sucesso assim. Tirando esse problema  de ser mais lento de respostas do que os aquários com plenum, tudo parece igual.  Uma das vantagens desses materiais calcários é de se apresentarem em  granulometria bem fina, dando um efeito estético muito agradável e natural; a  areia fina nos parece mais com o que se vê quando mergulhamos (apesar de que  existem grandes bancos de halimeda onde ocorrem corais).
Existem diversos tipos de areia calcária boas  para aquários. Ocorrendo numa grande variedade de colorações, podem ir desde o  amarelado com grãos bem claros até rosado e mesmo quase preta. O que importa, no  entanto, é a composição do material. Quando da compra, devemos nos certificar  que o material é composto basicamente por calcário. Ainda que se diga ser  possível montar aquários com qualquer tipo de material sobre o fundo - até mesmo  areia comum de sílica - eu pessoalmente nunca experimentei isso. Teoricamente, o  material usado sobre o fundo pode ser qualquer um, desde que atinja o ponto de  desnitrificação que almejamos. A compactação do material, e sua composição, no  entanto, podem afetar seriamente o aquário, a longo prazo. Como os materiais  calcários são úteis para o  que pretendemos estabelecer, consideraremos apenas  esses.
Tanto os diversos materiais calcários quanto a  areia de halimeda correm o risco de, com o tempo, compactarem-se formando placas  que prejudicam o funcionamento do sistema. A compactação se dá quando se usa  qualquer dos dois tipos de material, e está associada à dosagem de CO2 e  kalkwasser no aquário. Como as partes mais profundas do substrato de fundo têm  pouco oxigênio dissolvido na água e o movimento da água alí é muito lento, dosar  CO2 em excesso causa a dissolução do material do fundo, que começa a formar  cristais de cálcio que acabam se agregando em placas. Isso ocorre quando há  excesso de CO2 no sistema, e a dosagem de Kalkwasser só serve para precipitar o  problema. Com kalkwasser, o CO2 se combina com muito mais facilidade, de forma  que tanto faz o que existe como substrato de fundo; desde que seja calcário, o  material se agregará formando as placas. A formação delas é contínua, a partir  do momento que se inicia; o CO2 então se torna um tipo de catalisador. Enquanto  houver CO2 sendo dosado em excesso, ocorrerá a cristalização e, por  conseqüência, a formação de placas. Aparentemente, os materiais calcários com  grãos de tamanho maior do que 2 a 3 mm parecem se agregar com mais facilidade.  Talvez por abrigar mais oxigênio nos interstícios entre os grãos do que os  materiais mais finos, as placas se formem com mais facilidade. O que conta para  a formação das placas, portanto, é muito mais uma questão de longo prazo a  respeito da manutenção do aquário do que propriamente o material usado. As  placas só são notadas tarde demais.
Uma maneira de verificar se há formação de  placas é procurar por elas com um bastão fino ou agulha de tricô. Passando o  bastão lentamente através da areia do aquário, atingindo o fundo com sua ponta,  pode-se desagregar pequenas áreas de formação de placas, prevenindo seu  crescimento. O melhor, no entanto, é não deixar que CO2 em excesso seja dosado  no aquário. Mexer no substrato do fundo é pouco recomendado, mas de vez em  quando, e com cuidado, não afetará demais o sistema.
Temos, então, dois tipos básicos de substrato  para usar; ambos são eficientes.  A areia de halimeda é perfeita para todos os  propósitos do aquário, e tem custo muito acessível por ser de fácil obtenção.  Ainda mais, o modo de coleta da halimeda não é predatório. O outro tipo de  material, de formação calcária, deve ser cuidadosamente analisado antes da  compra. Existem materiais importados de excelente qualidade, e, até onde eu sei,  apenas um de boa qualidade que seja brasileiro. É muito importante notar que  existem muitas formas de materiais não apropriadas sendo vendidas. Infelizmente,  só é possível detectar o material de boa qualidade fazendo uma análise química,  portanto todo cuidado é pouco na compra desse material.
Usando tanto o material calcário fino quanto a  halimeda, é possível obtermos resultados muito satisfatórios na montagem de  aquários. Cada um deve escolher o material que melhor lhe parece. O aquarismo  sofreu grande mudança desde que se utiliza do conceito de desnitrificação,  tornando nosso hobby finalmente uma coisa pouco trabalhosa e de grande  satisfação para o aquarista.


Artigo de Ricardo Miozzo
Colaborador de Aquarismo Marinho

----------

